# Does Bernie still have a chance?



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

I like to believe he does. I have always been an optimist. Does Bernie still have a chance?


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

No.

But then, he never really did. :crazy:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Hope? Nope.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

How about, no?

...ok! No.


----------



## Allyrah (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes, and I believe he will ultimately win. Stranger things have happened...


----------



## floodbear (Mar 3, 2016)

have you considered that he may all along have just been a decoy to allow people the illusion that the democratic party might nominate someone other than hillary clinton?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I hope not, I'm for Hillary now :/


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

He never did.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Not much for the presidency, but for being an awesome world-changing person, absolutely. He's done really fucking well in the polls considering how outspoken and leftist he is. I love him and all the support he's gotten. Gives me hope for everything.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

JTHearts said:


> I hope not, I'm for Hillary now :/


How can you...? She's a lying bitch who only cares for Bilderbergs and the like. If anyone can bring chaos to the world...it's her. Just look to how many wars she's been linked(directly or indirectly) to: The Balkans 1990 war, Bombing of Serbia, Iraq, Syria, Libya...what's next?

I swear it, she and the people she represents are hungry for human meat and thirsty for blood.

Don't vote for Satan lol! I know that the pull of the Dark Side is strong, but resist! You can do it!


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

No, and he never did. Although I think the surprising amount of success he's had could pave the way for people with similar political views, especially as The United States as a whole continues to move more left. There may well be multiple Bernies running in the 2020 election. Here's an article talking about how Bernie's rhetoric has caused Hillary to take on more populist positions. https://www.yahoo.com/politics/win-or-lose-bernie-sanders-has-changed-hillary-155024964.html

I like Bernie and I generally agree with him, but he never had a chance of actually winning this election. Especially not with crazies like Trump and regressives like Cruz scaring more moderate voters into sticking with the "safe", centrist candidate (Hillary). And I'm in that camp, I think it's more important to keep Trump and Cruz out of the White House than it is to put Bernie in.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

I love this question! A great litmus test to see if people actually have any clue what the fuck is going on or if they rely on MSM rhetoric to acquire their "personal" views. Of course Sanders has a chance. Hillary does not have an insurmountable lead and most of the remaining states project to be ones where Sanders very well could be favored. Is he likely to win? No. But does he have a decent shot at this? It's undeniable.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> No, and he never did. Although I think the surprising amount of success he's had could pave the way for people with similar political views, especially as The United States as a whole continues to move more left. There may well be multiple Bernies running in the 2020 election. Here's an article talking about how Bernie's rhetoric has caused Hillary to take on more populist positions. https://www.yahoo.com/politics/win-or-lose-bernie-sanders-has-changed-hillary-155024964.html
> 
> I like Bernie and I generally agree with him, but he never had a chance of actually winning this election. Especially not with crazies like Trump and regressives like Cruz scaring more moderate voters into sticking with the "safe", centrist candidate (Hillary). And I'm in that camp, I think it's more important to keep Trump and Cruz out of the White House than it is to put Bernie in.


You couldn't be more wrong. Bernie handily beats all other potential candidates in head to head matchups due to his control over the independent vote. And Bernie has not changed Hillary's positions at all. He's changed the words that come out of her mouth. Can you honestly tell me you know where Hillary stands on anything?


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> You couldn't be more wrong. Bernie handily beats all other potential candidates in head to head matchups due to his control over the independent vote. And Bernie has not changed Hillary's positions at all. He's changed the words that come out of her mouth.


If it were the popular vote that that decided the election, I would agree with you. But it's not. I'll take a look at what you're saying about how he does in head to head match ups though, that's interesting and I don't think I've heard that before.

I don't think Hillary has positions or values one way or the other, her opinions change depending on what's going to get her votes. Most politicians do that, but Hillary is particularly bad. It doesn't matter if she believes in what's coming out of her mouth or not, what matters is that she's held to what she's saying here. If she thinks imitating some of Bernie's talking points is going to increase her chances in the election, I think that indicates that American politics may be changing in a positive direction.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> If it were the popular vote that that decided the election, I would agree with you. But it's not. I'll take a look at what you're saying about how he does in head to head match ups though, that's interesting and I don't think I've heard that before.
> 
> I don't think Hillary has positions or values one way or the other, her opinions change depending on what's going to get her votes. Most politicians do that, but Hillary is particularly bad. It doesn't matter if she believes in what's coming out of her mouth or not, what matters is that she's held to what she's saying here. If she thinks imitating some of Bernie's talking points is going to increase her chances in the election, I think that indicates that American politics may be changing in a positive direction.


One thing I have to say is that I cannot imagine a scenario where the DNC truly goes against the popular vote or, rather, the pledged delegate counts. If so, it will literally be the end of the DNC and would even likely destroy Hillary's chances at the presidency. I just cannot see it happening because it would only backfire. Essentially threatening to do so, however, is a great tactic to crush peoples' hopes and throw them right back into relative indifference.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

He sure does...you can never be too old to star in a Porno. I think Bernie has the ability to win an AVN, being the great man he is.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> One thing I have to say is that I cannot imagine a scenario where the DNC truly goes against the popular vote or, rather, the pledged delegate counts. If so, it will literally be the end of the DNC and would even likely destroy Hillary's chances at the presidency. I just cannot see it happening because it would only backfire. Essentially threatening to do so, however, is a great tactic to crush peoples' hopes and throw them right back into relative indifference.


I've looked at a few of the election match ups, and you're right, Bernie would have a better chance in the general election than I realized, at least against Trump. Some of the things I've been hearing have been stressing me out, but this actually makes me feel a lot better. 

I know a lot is said about Hillary flipflopping and issues and all that is true, but what really scares the crap out of me about her is her foreign policy. To say that it comes off as "warhawkish" would be an understatement. Four years of her would be just enough time to get us into another war. I don't understand it, people like her are so obsessed with expanding The United State's sphere of influence, when we have so many problems at home.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> I've looked at a few of the election match ups, and you're right, Bernie would have a better chance in the general election than I realized, at least against Trump. Some of the things I've been hearing have been stressing me out, but this actually makes me feel a lot better.
> 
> I know a lot is said about Hillary flipflopping and issues and all that is true, but what really scares the crap out of me about her is her foreign policy. To say that it comes off as "warhawkish" would be an understatement. Four years of her would be just enough time to get us into another war. I don't understand it, people like her are so obsessed with expanding The United State's sphere of influence, when we have so many problems at home.


Yep, 100%. This is always why I can't understand when her foreign policy experience is touted as a positive... Sure, she was Secretary of State. But she's literally no less of a warhawk than Cheney (yes, I know he wasn't SoS but he did have a TON of power as VP) and that's scary. A Hillary presidency is only going to ensure things continue to get worse.

And yeah... it's all a problem of American exceptionalism that has become such a huge part of US culture and of the mindset of the populus. It is in the best interest of the people of the United States to relinquish our status as the global police and, as a result, see a limit in our geopolitical influence. We aren't going to be THE world superpower, at least in economic terms, if we scale back our military and while I don't see an inherent problem with this, this type of mindset is almost akin to treason. We are a money-obsessed country and our problems extend even beyond policy and corruption - its basis lays in the very mindset of the average American. Where people are valued not as human beings but on their production value/economic benefit.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

floodbear said:


> have you considered that he may all along have just been a decoy to allow people the illusion that the democratic party might nominate someone other than hillary clinton?


He was there to neutralize the threat from Martin O'Malley.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> No, and he never did. Although I think the surprising amount of success he's had could pave the way for people with similar political views, especially as The United States as a whole continues to move more left. There may well be multiple Bernies running in the 2020 election.


Where are all of these other Bernies going to come from? There's only one Bernie in the Senate.



> Here's an article talking about how Bernie's rhetoric has caused Hillary to take on more populist positions. https://www.yahoo.com/politics/win-or-lose-bernie-sanders-has-changed-hillary-155024964.html
> 
> I like Bernie and I generally agree with him, but he never had a chance of actually winning this election. Especially not with crazies like Trump and regressives like Cruz scaring more moderate voters into sticking with the "safe", centrist candidate (Hillary). And I'm in that camp, I think it's more important to keep Trump and Cruz out of the White House than it is to put Bernie in.


Democratic primary voters are so predictable.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

yes, if 

1. hillary is indicted, or
2. hillary selects bernie as her running mate and is elected but does not finish her term (for whatever reasons)


likely, if

3. there is a financial crisis and the economy falls into recession


maybe, if

4. the middle east blows up and hillary's syrian/lybian policies or support for iraq war are blamed, or
5. america comes under heightened terrorist attack(s) and hillary is again blamed for middle-east policies


----------



## InfiniteBliss (Aug 1, 2013)

JTHearts said:


> well I'm a neoconservative so I would agree with those wars.


Hillary is a neocon puppet of Wall Street, the banking cartel, the military-industrial complex and the surveillance state. 

She is the epitome of everything wrong with modern American politics.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

InfiniteBliss said:


> Hillary is a neocon puppet of Wall Street, the banking cartel, the military-industrial complex and the surveillance state.
> 
> She is the epitome of everything wrong with modern American politics.


I support Wall Street, Banks, and the Military. People who don't are anarcho-communists.


----------



## InfiniteBliss (Aug 1, 2013)

JTHearts said:


> I support Wall Street, Banks, and the Military. People who don't are anarcho-communists.


You should join the military instead of pushing for global war from the comfort of your home (if you want to remain true to your values) :wink:


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

InfiniteBliss said:


> You should join the military instead of pushing for global war from the comfort of your home (if you want to remain true to your values) :wink:


I tried, I was going to join the army but they won't take me because I'm on a lot of anti depressant medications.


----------



## DefectumEstMortem (Mar 5, 2016)

I wish you would spend a month on the streets without help from mommy and daddy @JTHearts and see what your beliefs are then.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

DefectumEstMortem said:


> I wish you would spend a month on the streets without help from mommy and daddy @_JTHearts_ and see what your beliefs are then.


They would be "dead and burning in hell" I wouldn't become a communist.


----------



## DefectumEstMortem (Mar 5, 2016)

In fact I wish you'd spend the rest of your life without money and privilege. You wouldn't be able to survive.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

DefectumEstMortem said:


> In fact I wish you'd spend the rest of your life without money and privilege. You wouldn't be able to survive.


Yeah that's what I'm saying.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> Let's be honest. Do you want such a person to be the most powerful person on the world. I don't think so.


I'm sure Bill will keep us safe if she's elected.


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

He has basically no shot at the nomination at this point. And he never stood a chance in the general election. It's delusional to think he ever had a shot at uniting a wide swathe of the American people. He's a niche candidate, like Ron Paul.


----------



## InfiniteBliss (Aug 1, 2013)

Dante Scioli said:


> He has basically no shot at the nomination at this point. And he never stood a chance in the general election. It's delusional to think he ever had a shot at uniting a wide swathe of the American people. He's a niche candidate, like Ron Paul.


That's not true at all. 

Ron Paul was prevented from winning states by the party establishment's tricks and was completely shut out of media coverage. 

That is nowhere near the case for Bernie. 

He is has been winning state after state. 

And has a lot more cross-party appeal than Hillary does.


----------



## InfiniteBliss (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

[URL="http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-04-30/bernie-sanders-wife-it-would-be-nice-if-fbi-moved-along-hillarys-email-probe" said:


> Bernie Sanders' Wife: "It Would be Nice If The FBI Moved Along Hillary's Email Probe" | Zero Hedge[/URL]]
> 
> For the past year, Republicans had been pushing both the US Department of Justice and the FBI to move faster in their ongoing Hillary Clinton email probe, although as has been revealed recently, said probe is mostly being throttled by the DOJ allegedly for political reasons while the FBI, having scented blood, is eager to unveil its evidence against the frontrunning Democratic presidential candidate. Just last week, confirming there is indeed much bad blood between the two government agencies, senator Chuck Grassley who chairs the Senate Judiciary Committee implied that one way the FBI may avoid the DOJ's stonewalling, is to "leak", hypothetically-speaking of course, reports of its investigation into Hillary Clinton’s use of a private email server.
> As we reported last weekend, in practically laying out the next steps in Hillarygate, Grassley said "an anonymous and unauthorized release of FBI investigative materials could result if officials at the agency believed prosecution of Clinton was stymied for political reasons" according to the Des Moines register.
> ...





:shocked:


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

The Bird may or may not stand a chance

only time will telleth!


----------



## The Guitar Hero (Nov 24, 2013)

If Bernie does have a chance at all, it's a very slim one.


----------

